
How I got rich on the other hand - mhb
https://sivers.org/richand
======
zlast
Good observation in the comments:

    
    
      You were rich because you discovered that you could eat little but peanut butter sandwiches and eggs and still be content. Others, despite having the discipline to spend less than they have, find they can't be content living under the privations that doing so entails. They do not feel free and cannot be considered rich.
    

You can be content on surprisingly little. It pays to find out what that
"little" is.

------
sharkmerry
isnt this survivorship bias?

he started CDBaby in 97. He was 28. He lived this "rich" lifestyle all of 6
years. He also went to Berklee College of Music, which wasn't cheap. He's
lived almost 88% of his life with money and 12% without.

------
manbearpiggy
Life is too short to eat peanut butter sandwiches every day.

------
kresten
"You're rich when you earn more than you spend!"

Exactly the sort of thing only truly rich people say.

~~~
mcv
By my definition, you're rich when you can buy what you like without having to
worry about money. You're poor when you can't afford to absorb unexpected
expenses, so a fine or problem with your car can be enough to escalate into
other problems.

I think my definition for being poor works very well, but the one for being
rich needs work. I can buy a new expensive laptop without worrying about
money, but I can't buy a new Tesla X without worrying about money. Not even
Jeff Bezos can go on vacation to Mars without worrying about money.

~~~
Terretta
OK, here’s an adaptation — what if the definition of rich might be when no
part of why you decide to go to work and do the job you do is ‘for the money’?

The principle in this article helps bring or keep that line within reach. It
would also not be a fixed number. Your intrinsic motivations and cash flows
may fluctuate as you navigate your personal continuum of ambition and
contentment.

~~~
mcv
That's certainly an interesting definition. By that definition, I'm still far
from being rich. On the other hand, I get the impression that there are a lot
of people who are indisputably rich, who still work to get even more money.
Though at some point it becomes more of a high score than a means of survival.

------
achenatx
Rich is when your money makes enough for you to live the life you love.

If you have to work to live, then you arent rich.

